# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Βλαβη πλυντηριου πιατων Pitsos DPS 6202 δεν βγαζει τα νερα

## aurisbill1@yahoo.gr

Υπαρχει καποιος που μπορει να βοηθησει;

----------


## boyxba

ΤΣΕΚΑΡΙΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ...ΒΓΑΛΕ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙς ΤΗΝ ΦΤΕΡΩΤΗ .....ΜΗΠΩς ΕΧΕΙ ΦΡΑΚΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ....ΚΑΜΙΑ ΧΡΩΜΟΠΑΓΙΔΑ ΚΛΠ.......

----------


## klik

> ΤΣΕΚΑΡΙΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ...ΒΓΑΛΕ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙς ΤΗΝ ΦΤΕΡΩΤΗ .....ΜΗΠΩς ΕΧΕΙ ΦΡΑΚΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ....ΚΑΜΙΑ ΧΡΩΜΟΠΑΓΙΔΑ ΚΛΠ.......


*Βλαβη πλυντηριου πιατων Pitsos DPS 6202 δεν βγαζει τα νερα*

----------

